# Dropping Out Of Highschool?



## littlecunt

I'm currently attending a high school that depresses me, every day. People tell me to bear with it and to get through, but in my heart I know that high school just isn't my "thang"... My question to you is, what do you think that I should consider? Do you have any experiences with dropping out, please reply. Thanks.


----------



## haste

Are far are you from completing high school?

Have you ogt any idea what direction YOU would like to go to if you left?


----------



## littlecunt

Yeah, I do. I want to work some where, relax and see where the road takes me. 

I am far from completing high school; i already failed an entire grade.


----------



## 247

i thikn you should suck it up and do the work. we all talk about how much school sux (especially me) but seriously if u get down to it, is it really that much to ask to invest 2hours a day in it? shit 80% of students dont even need 2hours...for me 1 1/2 hours a day is more than enough, and im in the IB Diploma program...problem is i dont even invest that 1 1/2 hours


----------



## JosephTHeSequel

You need to think about your future before you make a decision like this.  Not many jobs are even out there for college graduates nowadays, let alone someone who DOESNT have a high school education.  Not much is out there for someone who didnt graduate high school, jsut remember that.


----------



## mintalyelevatid

247, american highschools are 7 hours a day, 5 days a week, 180 days a year for 4 years. it is very long and tedious and gets old quick.

honestly cunt, here is the real deal. you either need to be a hard worker or a school graduate to do anything in life. i dont think anyone should be put into the real world without a highschool degree or a GED. im not a middle aged geeser either. im 19. i made it through highschool. 

just think about how your life will be messed up. your gonna have to face your family and friends who will, no doubt, frown upon you. youll have to get a real job working hard to make enough money. 

also think about how many crackheads there are out there that started out quitting high school. they could only get a half decent job and had to start working the streets for extra cash. a hard night of depression and an angel shows up with a rock and promises to take all your worries away. you may say you wont take crack or heroine ever, but no one ever really planned to get addicted like they do

as much as you hate school, its better than the other alternative. 

thats the real deal. theres no opinion in there that you can dismiss because its an opinion. life is much harder with no school. you WILL regret quitting. simple.


----------



## Insane Platypus

What grade are you in?

I agree with JosephTheSequel, a lot of jobs nowadays require a minimum of a high school education.  Is it really THAT bad you have to leave now?  If not, persevere because it will pay off in the long run.  

My uni degree isn't my "thang" either but hey, I'm just about to graduate (provided I pass my exam in 2 hours!).


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

I know some people really have problems with high school, but if it is only a problem with just not putting forth the effort then...I don't even know high school is so important =\.  If your school is BS try to transfer to another one.  It might not be much better but a change could help.  You really need to finish, get tutors etc.  School is easy compared to life, and life is easy compared to life without a high school degree.


----------



## JosephTHeSequel

You gotta think about it like this.  Your not gonna be working hard to get good money, you are gonna be working hard to get shit money, barely enough to get by.  Scraping by paycheck to paycheck.

Whats more worth it, 4 years of shit, or a lifetime of dissapointment.  Trust me, even the biggest of screwups make it thru high school/ged.


----------



## brothermarcus

yeah- without a diploma or ged you're at the ass-end of the employment spectrum... i've recently worked with the dean of students at a high school and there are a lot of options available outiside of the normal "depressing" high school experience... depending on how your state/individual school is set up there are lots of alternate options:

night school, high school over the internet, home school, ged program, early graduation option... a lot of people i know used these programs to cut high school short, no doubt high school sucks- but the real world sucks too... you quickly find out that the high school bullshit never ends, surviving high school is lightweight compared to surviving the concrete jungle...

 i don't know if you've spoken with your administrators yet- but all of the ones that i had as a student/have worked with recently are really good people interested in helping kids out- don't get down on them because they are "the man".


----------



## --brian--

My life was shit in high school, but I toughed it out and am happier now than ever.  Trust me, push though, go to college it WILL be worth it in the end.


----------



## *PoRn*sTaR*

I dropped out of high school for 2 years and let me tell you it is NOT worth it. Deal with it get your diploma.....I wish i would have listened to my parents when they told me that. And now here I am on my 6th year of high school.....going to be 19 in a few weeks.....it sucks being one of the oldest people at your high school and i really wish that I would have graduated 2 years ago like I was supposed to.

Just think about it you finish your high school you never really have to go back to school again. Its alot better than being old and going back to get your diploma so you can get a decent job.


----------



## haste

I'm another person who didn't like high school - but I stuck it out - and although it has no bearing on my current profession, it did lay the first foundation stone.


----------



## young livers heal quick

My brother dropped out when he was 15, scored some low paying work followed by all sorts of jobs that dont need education, at 24 he went to uni by passing the mature age entrance exam, and he's just graduated with distinctions and high distinctions and got a high paying job lined up already.

Education is a great thing, but there's always other options. 

If you plan on dropping out and just smoking dope and doing drugs all day, then I think you should stay in school, cos that life's not gonna lead you anywhere but down.

Me, I finished school with minimal effort, dropped out of uni twice, and have held a long line of interesting but pretty low paying jobs. If you feel ultra motivated to follow some other form of education or line of work go for it, education can wait.


----------



## littlecunt

hey, just wanted to thank everyone who replied.


----------



## CrazyAustralian

Read "Nickel and Dimed: On (Not) Getting By in America" by Barbara Ehrenreich.

Go ask people in the real world.


----------



## jaymie

I pretty much dropped out at 8th grade. Got my diploma at 16 and at 17 am now taking classes at a city college and working a part-time job. I didn't like being treated like homogenized milk, so that is why I decided I'd rather set my foot out in the real world a little faster than other wise. Never even stepped foot in a high school class. High school in my opinion is a big waste of time for those who aren't interested in doing just that; wasting a large majority of their lives being impounded with the same lies taught to every other student on campus. College classes should be open to more students and instead of of us all being taught the same thing in the same way we should be taught based on how we learn, on our own strengths and weaknesses, and for what we want to pursue for those of us that already know. I wouldn't neccessarily say that school failed me if so then I'd have to say it fails more students than not, but rather school after 6th grade just seemed like a big game because the focus was taken off of actual learning;  in turn blinding me to the resources that were open to me to utilize what I wanted out of school. 

My number one advice for you is that if you do drop out make sure you get your GED or CHSPE as soon as possible. Many city colleges have free classes for the G.E.D. but you have to pay for testing and a study book. 



> also think about how many crackheads there are out there that started out quitting high school. they could only get a half decent job and had to start working the streets for extra cash. a hard night of depression and an angel shows up with a rock and promises to take all your worries away. you may say you wont take crack or heroine ever, but no one ever really planned to get addicted like they do



Don't let anyone scare you and tell you you're going to end up as a crackhead on the street if you don't finish high school or you just feel like takin' a break from learning because you've been a little burnt out on it because it's completely understandable. If you believe in yourself and you know you have a right to take a break then who is anyone to tell you that they know you better than you know yourself? That is a complete bullshit , toe-ringin' scare tactic that I can only identify with something as horrible as yellow journalism and media propaganda. I know that's not exactly what mintyelevatakid is saying, but to a vulnerable and already scared individual believe me that's all you're going to see. There are people out there who are so successfull that didn't even go to much school their whole lives and they're doing just fine. It all depends on your will and your desire hon on how much you want to accomplish here. Beside the fact, most crackheads and junkies are in that current because they've had one mothafuckin hard life and haven't gotten or wanted the help they needed for dealing with it and moving on. It really could be any number of explanations. The common societal scare tactic for keeping people enchained will not work on everyone and I find it pretty disturbing to see such a blatant stereotype present on such a supportive board as this one.  

Another thing -- enroll your ass in some classes you find interesting at a city college when you feel you're ready to learn again AND the most important: have a plan or a goal set for the next five years and make sure you stick to it. I wouldn't be where I am today if it wasn't for the fact that I was free to explore who I was and what I wanted to give to the world during the time I wasn't in school, but goals are definitely still needed no matter what. 

Learning doesn't have to involve school, but if you want it to remember that it's always there to help get yourself where you want to be. That's all school in the real world entails. High school is more of a game and a test, but for many the education and teaching in high school breaks the spirit of learning. Take everything I said with a grain of salt -- this is just what I did and what I think. I'm only hoping that it helped ya out a little bit. 

.Good luck friend.


----------



## Negative

Just because high school isn't your 'thang' doesn't mean that you should drop out.  It's nobody's 'thang.'  Some of those people in your high school that you think probably have it all together or that everything is working out for them, they don't want to be there, either.  When I was in HS, I was the pres. of my class, a member a National Honor Society and captain of both my football and academic teams, yet I attempted suicide twice my senior year . . . high school is the fucking bottom, but to paraphrase a great film, surviving is the point.  Getting out makes you a stronger person.  You can get through it.  I did.  

Take care.


----------



## bardo

I left school about a year ago now and all i can say is stay, i hated it everyday but buddy, you havnt experianced the real world and i myself havnt experianced much at all but from what ive already noticed and takin in, its not easy! Its hard! School is easy, they are spoon feeding you. Enjoy it cos school is once and i miss it already! Woah seeing my friends everyday was bliss, now it just sucks working


----------



## simply_rhythmatik

I dropped out of school near the end of the first semester of my senior year.  We had just moved to a new town and I started having panic attacks and developed an ulcer--so it was definitely the right decision at the time. I just took classes at a community college while I got my GED and then ended up going to a university the next fall--on time, as I would of had I stayed in high school. 
  I ended up getting kicked out of that school (Vegas is not a good place to be when you're 18 and have money), so I ended up at community college again. I eventually ended up at UC Irvine and am now currently studying abroad in Hong Kong for the year, before going on to Beijing this summer. In a year and a half I will have a college degree. 
  The point of all this--I think things just work out sometimes. As much as high school sucks, I promise you--college is so much better. I'm not saying you should drop out of school--it's something my parents are still ashamed of me about--but honestly, a GED can get you anything a high school degree would. I say don't force it, but when it comes down to it, if you feel you need to do it--then do it.


----------



## FearLily

its 4 damn years of your life, suck it up, everyone else does. think about it like this, when you are 50 none of this crap its gonna seem like such a big deal as it is now and once you've gotten older and wiser you will say "what the fuck was i thinking?"


----------



## phunKbumpsta

I was kicked out  of high school and court ordered to get a GED when I was 16, and I don't regret it, America's public schools are bullshit. I'm taking courses at my local community college now and I don't worry about not having a diploma.

I love to learn but really, FUCK high scool.

Of course that's just me and I don't want to reccomend that anyone else drop out, do what makes you happy, just make sure you have a real plan that you can stick to.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Here is my little story..

During the middle of my senior year, a lot of bad things happened. Don't want to get into it, but life at school was unbearable. So this is what I did. I got my parents to come with me to talk to the administrators and tell them that it would be better for me to do my schooling at home. I told them I could not bear school anymore, it was causing me to want to commit suicide every day. I said I would drop out if they didn't let me do home study, and while I didn't mean to threaten, if they let me do home study at least that way I would get my diploma.
 They agreed. So I went on homestudy, which is incredibly easy...you take home these pamphlets and once a week you go in to see your worker and do your testing (insanely easy work)...you have PLENTY of time and can get a job/do whatever you want while doing this.
 I didn't even want to go to my graduation ceremony, and because of this, I was done with high school three months earlier than anyone else.

C-YA!!!!!

LOL...never regretted it once. High school is horrendous unless you are one of the few "beautiful popular people"..and I was glad to tell my school to kiss my ass.


----------



## FaerieBum

I dropped out of school when I was halfway through grade 12. One of my best friends had died the summer before going into grade 12, so i was really depressed. I became a huge stoner and was failing all my classes because i didnt do jack shit...i didnt have a lot of friends, and the ones i did have were just like me, so we always cut class and smoked up. I was incredibly depressed. 

I dont regret dropping out at all. There was no way i was going to pass...and if i did, it was going to be barely scraping by. I was just not ready to graduate, and grow up.

I got a job and worked, partied all summer, had my fun. When september rolled around, i was ready to go back to highschool and finish. It was great because i was actually ready to learn. I  quit smoking pot and actually got good grades, and met some cool people. The gradding class i was with the year before was NOT a nice group of kids, but these kids were really nice, and much  more mature. 

If you just want a break from highschool, but plan on graduating..then yeah, take a break. Not everyone is ready for everything at the same time...i didnt grad till i was good and ready. But DO graduate eventually, whether its through homestudy, or whatever.


----------



## Insane Platypus

MynameisnotDeja said:
			
		

> *High school is horrendous unless you are one of the few "beautiful popular people"*



I wasn't one of the "beautiful, popular people" and I found high school to be a perfectly adequate experience.  I even *shock* ENJOYED some of it.

Interesting to note the direction this thread has gone though 

In a way, high school is a microcosm of society.  You'll be dealing with similar people in the real world so view it as an anthropological lesson


----------



## simply_rhythmatik

I enjoyed high school quite a bit too.  I think that my junior year ranks as one of the best of my life. Had we not moved I don't think my mental health would have detiorated as such, but like I said, things tend to work out in the end.


----------



## littlecunt

All right. If I'm on some drug I can tolerate school maybe it's because when on, say, DXM i have no ego. I'm at peace with myself, basicaly. In the "real world"- in other words, when I'm not tripping things are so stressful. I have no joy and life feels so fake.


----------



## *S*t*e*p*h*

There are other options instead of dropping out. I took home and hospital where ones a week a teacher would come to me and tell me what my work was for the week. *I was sick thats why I got that.*

Next year (senior year) I had taking "homeschooling." I went to my school and saw my teacher twice a week to take test and the rest of the week was free to do homework and work. Even though I didn't work.

Both a lot less stressful and I didn't have to deal with teachers with powertrips and just the general public at my school

Or test out and get your GED or if your State offers it an early exit exam test that will give you a diploma if you pass. I know you have to be 16 and have a parents permission in CA.


----------



## haste

littlecunt said:
			
		

> *All right. If I'm on some drug I can tolerate school maybe it's because when on, say, DXM i have no ego. I'm at peace with myself, basicaly. *



You're in an altered state - you're not yourself let alone at peace - all you're doing is avoiding reality and the issues before you. It's given you a false sense of secuirity if you believe this.


----------



## herbalchef

I have a bunch of realtives that dropped out of school.  They feel like shit that they did now.  They have crummy jobs and not enough money.  Some were wise and got a GED.  They went to college, and now after graduation they are doing better.  A lot of them are just regretting that they just didn't hang in there and just get it done and over with while they were there.  Some are making a lot of money, but they had to work damn hard for it.  On the otherhand some other members are fucking crackheads and addicted to heroin.  So, now choose what direction you want to follow.


----------



## jaymie

Life is as fake as you want it to be darlin'. I dropped out of school because I knew I had the strength to pull through and motivate myself to achieve great things and go farther in life. It's what I always wanted and hoped for myself. High school was just not a part of my plan, but that doesn't work for everyone. You've got to figure out what works for you amidst the confusion of being a teen . Good luck - there is a lot of personal bullshit to cut through before being able to get your shit together and see clearly who you are, where you're a goin' and what exactly it is you've got to bring to the forefront of this crazy world and what you want to change. 

Half the time you may not even know what these things are until your dead, who knows, but life goes on and you gotta stay afloat. Fight the things that are worth your energy. Don't try to fool yourself though because as most people find it only works for as long as you can keep it up, then you gots a load of work to catch up on and a lot of reflecting to do. DXM is not the answer to your problems. There is more out there that you can find which will bring you inner peace. Knowledge is your best defense over any old bull crap, don't forget that. 

best to you
~.Jaymie.~


----------



## matt189

I would have to say suck it up.  Most people can't stand those jails but you gotta go threw it for a good chance to stay on the road ahead of you


----------



## KandEgurl

Well, im kind of in a hurry, so i didnt have time to read a lot of the posts here, so im sorry if im repeating anything here....

I personally didnt dropout of highschool, but i know quite a bit of people that did. And honestly, a dimploma and degrees and all that nonsense means a good job if you go into the career feil such as doctors, blah blah blah. But if you have a good head on you, and dont get lazy you can achieve whatever you want; school or no school. My boss dropped out, and shes making A LOT of money right now. MY bf dropped out, and he works for a very high end audio and video store and he makes big bucks. except for one person i know, everyone else that dropped out does quite well for themselves. im not saying that everone should drop out, cause its a different case with everyone, but thats a dicision you have to make on your own. just dont get lazy and fuck it up, whether or not youre in school. 

 

best of luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I just wanted to add that life after high school just means a HUGE and DIFFERENT set of problems.


----------



## haste

MynameisnotDeja said:
			
		

> *I just wanted to add that life after high school just means a HUGE and DIFFERENT set of problems. *



too true!


----------



## littlecunt

Hey,

Thanks. I know drugs aren't the answers to my problem. Im really confused right now and maybe doing drugs isn't the best solution. In fact, it's only making things worse. I feel really stupid for drinking cough syrup. 

I'll really consider all the great replies on here. I will keep you posted. Cheers!


----------



## brothermarcus

littlecunt said:
			
		

> * I feel really stupid for drinking cough syrup.
> *



who hasn't said that at least a few times?
i'm sure you'll figure things out, sometimes we all have to fall down and get up a few times before we figure out which way we need to go... it's just crazy how we always know the answers to our questions, we just never know how to listen to ourselves confidently...


----------



## trippingmonkey

*oops*

LOL. i dropped out of High school a term before i would have finished so i could smoke cones all day.. fuckin good choice i reckon


OK im being sarcastic and taking the piss out my stupid stoner ass self. i feel sad about  what i did. but its ok. schools not for everyone, you can find another way as many others have suggested.


----------



## trippingmonkey

Also...
I know alot of people who dropped out of school that have succesful jobs lives familys etc and they are happy. SCHOOL AND UNI IS NOT THE BE ALL AND END ALL. all you uni buffs are implying that education and money is all that matters. perhaps some people find studing really fucking boring. society still has places these people. perhaps cunt might enjoy being a labouring man. 

some one has to do the "shit work" if it must be called that. its just as important as the suit jobs

we cant all be lawers ... .fuck who would want to anyway.

I myself am a visual artist. thats why i left. no use for school in my life i just went head on with it and even had arguments with my art teacher!!!! yeah! it felt as though My liberated imagination was not welcomed..... i just need to find where it is. I can totally understand you when you said school isnt your thang.. so go find your thang. society can accomidate everyones thang. no matter what that thang may be

of course what do i know im a penniless pot head. take the advice of all the good little grads who did exactly as they were told


----------



## littlecunt

trippingmonkey, i agree with the you whole heartedly. money really doesn't mean anything to me. why, even when i have money i don't know what to spend it on. things are over priced, food and shelter are necessary and they should be free. they aren't, which is why i have to work. 

i am a visual artist too, it's how i express myself. sitting in school, you will usually just see me doodling unable to concentrate on the jibber jabber that's going on around me. 

I totaly agree with you. it's like, most people go to school because they think it's all they have. they are told to see to it that they get a "real education" by the law and by their parents, by the school board. they don't question, they just do. as if they're programmed to follow directions and not question their authority.

i don't know, either way, what is important to me is being happy.


----------



## ac_brekke_id

what the fuck are you saying fearlily?  eveyone else suffers through it so you should too?  should we take another case with that motto, say, christianity, DRUG USE, society, war, crime, politics, fuck everything.  think for your goddamn self, no, think for your godgiven self.  the education systems goals, designed after the prussian one, are as follows:

1.  obedient soldiers to the army
2.  obedient workers to the mines
3.  well subordinated civil servants to government
4.  well subordinated clerks to industry
5.  citizens who thought alike about major issues

fuck don't let them do this to you!  i suspect most of you have been brainwashed.  that's okay.  just STOP TRYING TO BRAINWASH THE REST OF US.


----------



## brothermarcus

^^^ ac_

wow, someone should have told that to my teachers... i can give numerous examples where a teacher told me to "question authority" and "think for myself", so that means my teachers failed the education system miserably...   they brainwashed me into not accepting a managerial position at denny's and striving to become a fully actualized individual... bastards.  if i hadn't went to university i never would have lived with an african american, i never would have studied islam, judaism, social stratification, urban studies, womens issues- and many other subjects that have opened my eyes to a far greater world than rural Ohio.  could i have studied these things on my own, sure- would i have, probably not.  my education is something i hold very close to my heart as a prized treasure, i'm not going to uni to make gobs of money some day- i'm going to uni because my brain is hungry for more than the monotony of day-to-day life and menial labor.

"fuck don't let them do this to you! i suspect most of you have been brainwashed. that's okay. just STOP TRYING TO BRAINWASH THE REST OF US."

i'm bold enough to say that you are indeed brainwashed as well... do you think that you're anti-establishment statements are truly your own?


----------



## CrazyAustralian

> I personally didnt dropout of highschool, but i know quite a bit of people that did. And honestly, a dimploma and degrees and all that nonsense means a good job if you go into the career feil such as doctors, blah blah blah. But if you have a good head on you, and dont get lazy you can achieve whatever you want; school or no school. My boss dropped out, and shes making A LOT of money right now. MY bf dropped out, and he works for a very high end audio and video store and he makes big bucks. except for one person i know, everyone else that dropped out does quite well for themselves.



cause the sole important thing in life, is big bucks 8(     


Education is more than money, damn its not even about money at all, what am I saying.  Education is about achieving the best that you can, being able to understand as much as possible.  Its about understanding your place in the world, and knowing about the world around you.  The ability to read, differentiate, analyse and argue.  Education is about discovering who YOU are and what you can be...

I pity the man who is proud of his life, because he makes big bucks from working at an AV store


----------



## simply_rhythmatik

I think it's ignorant to equate education with making money.  I know quite a few people with Phds who make less than someone who started working right after high school.  A lot of people look at education as a means of self-improvement, not job training.


----------



## sh0ck3r

no offense
but if u are thinking seriously about dropping out of high school
i don't think u would ever be able to handle university or college
even if u went back to high school

i thought about dropping out of high school too of course
but i stayed with it and am now in university
and i'm fucking miserable


----------



## littlecunt

Listen, it's totaly a personal opinion. 

I can understand your point, brothermarcus. I like to learn. I love reading, i love communicating with people, i love learning about people, i love making a difference, i love the feeling of accomplishment, to put it simply i LOVE education. However, I do not enjoy sitting in a classroom all day listenin to some graduate go on and on about the dark ages, when, if i wanted to read about the fucking dark ages i could easily take a book out of the library by some author who has more knowledge. entirely up to me, it should be anyways, but it isn't. i still want to learn still-just by myself. i may not have a piece of paper, i might not sit in a class of obnoxious assholes all day, i might not have some idiot teacher pounding mathemat equations in to my skull and threatening me with "detention" but whatever. i will work, i will learn what i feel like. simple. i agree with you ac_brekke_id. maybe it's the easy way out,whatever. i just hate school, simple. why won't anybody understand.


----------



## littlecunt

CrazyAustralian said:
			
		

> *
> I pity the man who is proud of his life, because he makes big bucks from working at an AV store  *



And, quite frankly I pity the man who worked hard at high school for hours on end only to go to some university and work hard there, where he graduated to work even harder at some job, because his parents/teacher/etc. made him feel ashamed of being a hard working employee at a fast food restaurant. Not to mention the anxiety he feels constantly always trying to live up to somebody else's expectations, the dependance on material objects to make him feel "powerful", the routine every day to work harder than yesterday at the office so he can finaly get that raise, the superficial relationships, his spoiled kids who think that money means everything, the SUV he still hasn't been able to pay off, the cigarettes he smokes every day because he can afford them, the wife that just asks for more and more from him and the empty feeling in his stomache because he has relied on power,money and greed to get by in life.


----------



## JudgeFishy

Littlecunt, it sounds to me that you already know in your heart what needs to be done. Don't let all of these messages confuse you.


----------



## PREMIUMUNLEADED

Love your name littlecunt, haha

I am high school dropout. I left at age 16, I was a sophmore. School was not my thing, I could not stand it and would do everything to get out of it. 

As soon as I dropped out I enrolled in a ged program, one that was really cool cuze I got paid to go, I shit you not! I got $60. a week to go to it! Thats not much but hey to a 16 yr. old I thought I died and went to heaven, lol. So I got my ged at 16, and I was also a bit of a trouble maker then and I ended up in foster homes. So that said, I was out of school, a ward of the state of massachusetts, I had to do something so.... I ended up going to college all paid for by the state! They thought I was some kinda child prodigy at the college, lol. Everyone I went to high school with was like WTF? I got strait A's to top it off, but being the dumbass kid I was I fucked that up and never graduated 

I have taken some classes and done some horrible jobs that paid shit, but I don't think my dropping out of high school ever effected the jobs I have had. I've had some very good jobs with great pay also. At the current time I have a wonderful job and make more then most of my high school graduated and college graduated friends. 

My best friend is also a high school drop out and she works for the government in customs! 

So see you wont end up some poor bastard that wished for the rest your life you finished high school, unless you choose a path that fucks up your lifeafter you drop out. Just be smart about it and get your ged right away if you do deside to drop out! After that you can go to those tecnical school, or training programs and get a very good job at a young age! Get me? then later you can go to college if you want, they don't look down on you for dropping out.

Goodluck whatever you do little cunt


----------



## littlecunt

Kodak said:
			
		

> *Dont take this as an insult, but choosing to drop out of highschool is just plain rediculous. You pity the man who works his ass off so he can provide for his family? Well I pity the person who lost the willpower to get through a BASIC educational program and now is scrounging for money to support his nocked up girlfriend.
> 
> Notice how I made some irrational assumptions as you just made..
> 
> Dropping out of highschool is practically slamming shut almost all of the doors of opportunity. Your placing more restrictions on what you can accomplish, and in return, what you can provide back to society.
> 
> Dropping out of highschool will what, get you a job maybe a few years earlier than your aquaintances? So your willing to sacrafice all of the opportunities preceeding the rest of your life beyond highschool, for a few years head start in getting a mediocre, at best, job? Thats a dumb decision.
> 
> If you think your stressed out now, imagine what it will be like when your barely pullin in enough money to support yourself - if its even possible -  and further more, how stressed you are going to be trying to make decent money without a high school degree. Hate to break it to you, but if you think your going to be successful without a highschool dip, then you better have a damn great marketable talent, or have some serious wit to help you make some good decisions..of which dropping out is a horrible decision, so I doubt the latter is there (again im making assumptions here, deal with it).
> 
> Dont drop out of highschool, for the sake of yourself, and your children. Highschool is one of those stages where it sucks, but you just have to deal with it until its over. But hey, having to think for one more person is fine with me, since I get to make the decisions - dont even bother trying to understand what I just said, its all "over your head." *



I understand what you're saying perfectly; it's nothing new. I've heard it all before.


----------



## trippingmonkey

*school... Meh*

Littlecunt I understand you one hundred percent. do what you feel is right. you already know what is right you just have to listen to yourself. 

im sitting in a room with at leaast 2 dozen paintings (SOME ARE PRETTY BIG) that ive done in the time that i should have been doing my stupid boring fuckin homework and going to a BULIDING 5 day a week in order to get societys tick. of course getting that tick is important for some peoples lives but for others it totally irrelevent so yall who believe that school is the ONLY measure of personal growth and success GUESS WHAT....... YOUR WRONG . had i done that what i think is boring homework i wouldn't have progressed as far as i have with my art skills. i would have a peice of paper with a number on it. saying how good i am at completing a number of set predermined tasks but not all these beautiful works of art which fill me with such an indescribable feeling of self worth and value....in hindsight i look the desicion to give up on education ( private lutheran education ... ewwww ) to persue my dreams of being a pro artist and im really proud and happy to have done it .I believe these art skills can take me all over the world. I see it as the key to opening doors in my mind leading immeausurable, insight, happiness, self worth and even wisdom. If I do succeed It will be because i was dedicated, worked hard and was true to myself.... well what do you know??? They are the same human qualities that equal success in education, business........in fact every fucking aspect of life. surely those qualitys in a person is what defines their character. not how many books read, or how many peices of paper earnt, nor the bottom line. 

some people in this forum sound indignified by our ideas that school isnt always the key, littlecunt..... they need to get of their high horse.

IF you think leaving is the right thing then fuck the stupid little peice of paper. And Never ever look back knowing that YOU are in control of YOUR life and your choices. the reason people will tell that leaving school is stupid is because they themselves cant at all comprehend life without the security of knowing that they have done what is "right" (if there is such a thing) clinging to ideas of happiness and order, not wanting to know or understand the fearful dimensions of darkness that run parallel to world we THINK we know.
(Cheers AK)

I love to feel the fear

Fuck security..... GET REAL, GET CHAOTIC


common argue with me on this one someone.  tell me im less of a person with out that paper. that number, that rank, that statistic.......


----------



## CrazyAustralian

> And, quite frankly I pity the man who worked hard at high school for hours on end only to go to some university and work hard there, where he graduated to work even harder at some job, because his parents/teacher/etc. made him feel ashamed of being a hard working employee at a fast food restaurant. Not to mention the anxiety he feels constantly always trying to live up to somebody else's expectations, the dependance on material objects to make him feel "powerful", the routine every day to work harder than yesterday at the office so he can finaly get that raise, the superficial relationships, his spoiled kids who think that money means everything, the SUV he still hasn't been able to pay off, the cigarettes he smokes every day because he can afford them, the wife that just asks for more and more from him and the empty feeling in his stomache because he has relied on power,money and greed to get by in life.



Who is that??  are you aiming that at me?? Cause you have it SOOOO wrong its not funny.  where have all these assumptions come from?

I went to University because I realised what little I knew about myself and my world.  Plus working for a year in a crappy warehouse outgoing packages center convinced me that I could do something better with my life.  No one has ever made me feel ashamed of working at McDonalds but ME... I mean who would want to work damn hard for $6 an hour if they didn't ABSOLUTLEY have to.  PLUS, you'll get fired at a young age, or be put into so few hours that you don't get any benefits.

You think because I went to college that i'm a capitalist (which I'm not), I drive an SUV (I have a '90 Toyota Corolla), I smoke Cigarettes (I smoke weed about 1 time a month, no cigarettes), I have no debts, and the only anxiety I feel is that I may not be able to do what I know I can potentially do.

I'm not gonna argue anymore.  as someone else said its obvious you have your mind made up... But I guarentee you that you'll laugh in 8 years at what You just said if you go to highschool and university...    LOL at ideal of working at Mc Donalds!


----------



## littlecunt

whatever, i don't care anymore


----------



## CrazyAustralian

A serial quitter?  (couldn't resist)


----------



## chrissy

stick with it. otherwise u'll regret it. its worth it. i was like u but i gritted my teeth and bared it.
how bout changin schools?


----------

